# Stunning Omaha acreage! Lots of Pictures.



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

My parents are selling their incredible property. It's been on several garden walks and it's so beautiful. I put up an ad on Craigslist on their behalf. It's $315,000 and in a neighborhood with miles of horse/walking trails.


http://omaha.craigslist.org/reo/1680424988.html


----------

